#  Krankenpflege >   Kein Geschlechtsverkehr nach Harnröhrenschlitzung >

## Pascal1980

Ich wurde letzte Woche Mittwoch an der Harnröhre geschlitzt (Harnröhrenenge) und Freitag aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. 
Der Arzt vor Ort riet zu einer sexuellen Enthaltsamkeit von 2 Wochen. Die Wunde ist mittlerweile recht gut verheilt. 
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob dies auch für vorsichtiges Petting zwangsweise gilt. Wo liegt beim GV das Risiko - Sperma durch Harnröhre oder der Druck auf die Harnröhre?

----------


## Pascal1980

Nicht alle gleichzeitig ;-)

----------


## wheelchairpower

Du wirst doch wohl 2 Wochen ohne GV auskommen können? Petting würde ich auch aussetzen.

----------

